# Canned Pumpkin



## Cam (Nov 14, 2007)

Since pumpkin is good to evacuate worms can I also feed Calvin canned pumpkin?

How often can he have pumkin?
Since it is more of a flesh food vs leaf food is it like fruit where he really should have it sparingly? 
Or is once a week okay?

Thank you, he tok a big mouthful today of the canned and then i panicked and took it away from him...he looked at me like "big meanie!"


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have read that you can give them canned pumpkin. However, it does have to be sparingly and I read that they fed just a tablespoon.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2007)

I think if I recall correctly that the canned "pumpkin" really is made with squash not all pumpkin. Also I believe they add sugar to it. Somebody can correct me if I am wrong on those two things.

Remember it's not going to get out all the worms, it's not a cure, it just gets rid of some of them.

I think I would go with once or twice a month maybe.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Real pumpkin is better, of course. Remember that you can cut up pumpkin and freeze it for use later on. I removed the seeds and chunked it up and put it in a freezer bag. That way you can just remove a small piece and thaw it when you need it. A small pumpkin will last a long time because like Jacqui said you are only going to use it once or twice a month.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2007)

That's what I did. Especially since you can usually only get them at Halloween time. I waited til they went on sale just after the holiday, bought a couple, removed their guts, and froze chunks of them for use the rest of the year. It will change their texture some.

Remember also those really little ones are also considered gourds not pumpkins as I recall.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> I think if I recall correctly that the canned "pumpkin" really is made with squash not all pumpkin. Also I believe they add sugar to it. Somebody can correct me if I am wrong on those two things.
> 
> Remember it's not going to get out all the worms, it's not a cure, it just gets rid of some of them.
> 
> I think I would go with once or twice a month maybe.



I had heard the same thing that canned "pumpkin" is made with other types of squash not all just pumpkin. I had some that the ingredients just said pumpkin and I know you don't want to feed the pumpkin pie spiced canned pumpkin they put out now it does have lots of sugar. 
But I am glad to hear I can freeze fresh pumpkin. I have a small one that I was wondering what I was going to do with it, now I know (Freeze)-Thanks


----------



## Cam (Nov 15, 2007)

The can I have is from the local organic store. the only thing on the ingredients list was pumpkin...i saw another brand that had corn syrup, sugar and summer squash on the label though.

Do you shred the pumpkin or can they take bites out of the uncooked chunks? 
Ours is a Greek tort, I suppose if he can chew on the cuttlebone he can handle some pumpkin?

I remember you saying it doesn't take care of all the worms etc. I just thought it might be a good "natural" way to clean a few out now and again.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2007)

Cam that's why I fed it because it's a natural way to help make sure an animal (who is already not suffering from a bad worm infestation) gets a little preventative in their diet. We just need to repeat things like this for those who might have only just joined. We don't want anybody thinking they can use pumpkin and not have fecals done or work with a vet.

Your organic pumpkin I would guess would be all pumpkin. Most products have a phone number or email address where you could contact them and ask.

As for how to fed it, like everything else your just going to have to try it on your animal. Some of mine will eat the chunks just fine. I do have a couple who want it shredded. Then there are three that won't touch it. Of course those are the three I would really love to have running the pumpkin thru their system.  They are my Homes who don't need anything stressful, they are shy and don't enjoy handling, and they are experts at enclosing themselves up in their shells.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I just slice mine up according to the size of the tort. Of course my sulcatas I leave the chunks larger and for my russians I just slice it thin. 

I have not given any to my hatchlings yet. What do you think Jacqui? Should I wait to give them some?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2007)

You know I think I would wait on a hatchling. Theoretically, they should not have worms yet. I just think hatchlings have enough going on to not do anything that could unbalance them. I would worry it might give them loose enough stools to start dehydration or something. They are just fragile and have little to fall back on. I think personally I would wait until they have a year under their shells. I don't think it would hurt them, but I tend to be paranoid.

This is a great question, one I have never saw brought up before. Really making me sit here and think and wonder. Thanks for asking it!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was thinking that I should wait. Just was not sure how long. I was thinking it might cause too much stress also.


----------



## Cam (Nov 15, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> Cam that's why I fed it because it's a natural way to help make sure an animal (who is already not suffering from a bad worm infestation) gets a little preventative in their diet. We just need to repeat things like this for those who might have only just joined. We don't want anybody thinking they can use pumpkin and not have fecals done or work with a vet.
> 
> Your organic pumpkin I would guess would be all pumpkin. Most products have a phone number or email address where you could contact them and ask.
> 
> As for how to fed it, like everything else your just going to have to try it on your animal. Some of mine will eat the chunks just fine. I do have a couple who want it shredded. Then there are three that won't touch it. Of course those are the three I would really love to have running the pumpkin thru their system.  They are my Homes who don't need anything stressful, they are shy and don't enjoy handling, and they are experts at enclosing themselves up in their shells.




Reviewing and restating is always a good thing...isn'y that funny...the finicky ones could benefit the most but are the most stubborn...just like people.

Thanks for the walkthrough about how to serve it...I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sudhira (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I give Goo pureed organic pumpkin. He eats it from a small plastic spoon, yup, I hand feed it to him. Cutest dam* thing ever!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a real old thread. We have since learned that it is the seeds of the pumpkin that gets rid of the worms. The seeds have to be ground up and sprinkled over the food.


----------

